
New error-correction algorithm enables accurate retrieval from damaged DNA - bookofjoe
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/07/200713154954.htm
======
bookofjoe
>HEDGES error-correcting code for DNA storage corrects indels and allows
sequence constraints

[https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/07/15/2004821117](https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/07/15/2004821117)

>DNA Is Millions of Times More Efficient Than Your Computer's Hard Drive

[https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/a33327626/scientist...](https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/a33327626/scientists-
encoded-wizard-of-oz-in-dna/)

